# Recommend me a camera....



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm gonna be looking around Christmas time for a camera in the £100-£200 price range. I want it to be slim, rechargeable, not toooo technical as I'm no photo wizard, and general usage is for taking pictures of the car and Holiday photo's.

Whaddya think ?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

The new range of Panasonic Lumix with the Leica lens will be the best within your budget although you may need to add a few extra pennies to it.
http://www.panasonic.co.uk/compact/index.htm

Don't be taken in by cameras that have 10megapixel etc. If the lens ain't good then the pictures ain't gonna be good either, and the Leica lens is one of the best in the world.

Failing that, get everyone to chip in and get the money for a Nikon D80!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

If you go to the Panasonic website, the FX100 retails for £329 but on eby you can get them within your budget!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=270180700169&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for that Coxy914 : I like the look of the one on ebay :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I just bought a Lumix TZ3 from Amazon, cheapest on the tinta net @£197., most on ebay under £200 are factory returns & have just 3mth warranty

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Panasonic-L...0?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1193914357&sr=8-1


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Have to agree with the Panny Lumix, my other half has got the FZ18 and its a great camera.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I would suggest this Panasonic as being more than up to the task Panasonic LUMIX DMC-FX30 which is available from Jessops for £179 and less on the web. Its main feature which most compact digital cameras dont have is a wider angle lense in this case its a 28mm equiv. This is a real bonus when framing shots especially cars in tight drive ways or scene shots.

Be careful when comparing lense specs as digital focul lengths are different than traditional cameras ( due to the size of the CCD sensor)so the likes of Jessops.com are good as they quote 35mm equivalent. Panasonic are way ahead in this area at the moment with only the Canon IXUS 860IS around £279 having wide angle lense in the sensibly priced arena. Digital SLR is far better but not ideal to cart about on holiday.

Edit: That TZ3 above is a steal albeit its slightly larger sized than the FX30 so its down to personal requirements.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

What do you guys reckon on Nikon ? : I've just been looking on t'internet and found this one (the S510)

http://www.bristolcameras.co.uk/p-nikon-coolpix-s510.htm

I've tried looking for reviews, but can't seem to find any where they've actually tested it


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

ive just bought a panasonic lumix fx12 off play.com for 190.99 with free memory card,its superb


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

I spent about a month researching for mine as I had the same wants as you.

Ended up getting a Canon IXUS 70 and its absolutely ace. Really small, very easy to use and takes fab pictures.

You can manually change settings if you really wanted, or there are some in built ones such as night shot, kids and pets (for moving objects), macro etc. Does landscape shots too.

Personally I just keep it on the auto mode and it does everything for me. Great little camera and I think Argos have it for £165. Might be able to get it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

hawkpie said:


> I spent about a month researching for mine as I had the same wants as you.
> 
> Ended up getting a Canon IXUS 70 and its absolutely ace. Really small, very easy to use and takes fab pictures.
> 
> ...


Ooooooh.....that sounds like what I'm after......I'll have a look into that one.

Thanks mate. Sounds like we're on the same side - I've spent a good 3 weeks at the mo looking for the camera for "me", but every time I find a good 'un, they diss it on reviews !!  .....which just shows how much I know about camera's


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

I've recently invested in a Canon IXUS 70 also for work purposes and i'm v.happy with. Takes some cracking photos in auto mode and has enough features to amuse me when i'm feeling more technical.

Best price i found was here, it was a couple of months back so prices might have changed elsewhere....


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

you find some good deals on camera's here: http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/home.html


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Lumix is a very good camera...slightly cheaper but equally as good is the Fuji F40fd, i have one and its great!


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> Ooooooh.....that sounds like what I'm after......I'll have a look into that one.
> 
> Thanks mate. Sounds like we're on the same side - I've spent a good 3 weeks at the mo looking for the camera for "me", but every time I find a good 'un, they diss it on reviews !!  .....which just shows how much I know about camera's


lol, that is exactly what I did!!! spent ages looking finally getting a few good reviews and then another site slates it. Mine is just used for holiday snaps and pics of the kids and car.

I used the following sites for my research:
http://www.dpreview.com
http://www.cameras.co.uk
http://www.steves-digicams.com

The Ixus 70 got a pretty good reviews on all.

I initially bought a Fuji F31D as that was supposed to be the dogs, but photos were quite blurred for me, so took it back and got the Ixus.

I'll PM you my Flickr URL if you want to have a look at the quality of the shots I have taken with it. 

My friend has a Lumix and he loves that. Seems a canny camera as well.

Pixmania are doing the Ixus 70 for £126 which is mint. I paid about £170 for mine from Jessops 4 months ago!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

hawkpie said:


> lol, that is exactly what I did!!! spent ages looking finally getting a few good reviews and then another site slates it. Mine is just used for holiday snaps and pics of the kids and car.
> 
> I used the following sites for my research:
> http://www.dpreview.com
> ...


Yeah, if you would - that'll be cool. I've just had a quick look at a review on the Ixus 70 and it looks real good. How much is the extra memory ?

Thanks again:thumb:


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

No probs. Will send PM in a sec.

I picked up a decent 2Gb card for about £14 which allows you to store 640 pics on the highest setting. It just uses SD cards.


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

cannon all the way! New panasonic looks nice tho..


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

If the wide angle lense bit doesnt matter then go for one of the cheaper Pannys or Canon cameras.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

ukimportz said:


> you find some good deals on camera's here: http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/home.html


Thanks for that - I've just found the Canon Ixus 75 for £139.65 on there, rather than £155 in my local camera shop ! :thumb:

I quite like the look off that one as well as the Ixus 70, it seems to have good reviews as well.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I just got a mail from Play.com telling me about the below. Good price?

http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...mc=Silverpop-_-R2_wk44-_-A-_-ELECTRONICS_PROD


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I've just bought the 75 from Amazon for for £138. Can't beat a canon. The panny looks sexy, but the image quality just isn't as good.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> I've just bought the 75 from Amazon for for £138. Can't beat a canon. The panny looks sexy, but the image quality just isn't as good.


Would you say......you'd recommend it ?

I was looking at the one on Amazon as well


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

Whats the Lumix TZ3 like


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

adam_r81 said:


> Whats the Lumix TZ3 like


I like mine, still dont fully understand it, but the zoom is good :thumb:


----------



## Seth1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Jace said:


> I like mine, still dont fully understand it, but the zoom is good :thumb:


Nice shot! :thumb: would anyone recommend the Sony T70 or T200?


----------

